# Pipérade avec Jambon (Eggs)



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

This Egg dish originated in the French Basque Country and is made with a special red pepper called Piment d´Espelette, named after a village near Biarritz, over the Spanish Border. 

The key to this dish is its simplicity and versaltility, and that substituting sweet Red bell peppers can be used.

*** Here our family recipe ... 

PIPÉRADE AVEC JAMBON  

3 LARGE RED BELL PEPPERS 
3 TBLSPS EVOO
2 LARGE LEEKS CHOPPED FINELY
4 SHALLOTS CHOPPED FINELY
2 SPRING ONIONS CHOPPED FINELY
6 LARGE GARLIC CLOVES MINCED
5 RED RIPE JUICY TOMATOES PEELED, SEEDED AND SLICED
1/4 TSP. CAYENNE FLAKES 
10 LARGE EGGS 
7 TBLSPS. BUTTER - UNSALTED
1/3 CUP THINLY SLICED FRESH BASIL
4 OZ. PROSCUITTO DI PARMA OR JAMBON DE BAYONNE FRANCE ... 
TOASTED COUNTRY STYLE FRENCH BAGUETTE 

1. char peps over gas flame or under broiler until blackened all sides
2. wrap in brown paper bag and let stand 10 mins.
3. peel and seed peppers and cut into 1/3 inch strips
4. heat oil in large skillet over medium heat and add the 3 types of onions, and sauté until tender about 8 mins.
5. then sauté the garlic minced until tender 
6. add the bell peps and sauté until very tender about 20 mins.
7. then add the tomatoes and reduce to sauce consistency - 14 mins or so.
8. season with salt and pepper 
9. beat the eggs in a bowl until well combined and melt butter in a heavy skillet over low heat
10. add the eggs and the basil and stir constantly with spatula until soft curds form and eggs are barely set about 10 mins to 12 mins.
11. add the Pepper Mixture to the Eggs And add the strips of Ham and stir to blend the flavors
12. adjust salt and pepper 

Mound the Pipérade on a platter and surround with toasted French country baguette style bread and place some extra ham in strips as garnish on top of the Eggs.

This pairs wonderfully with an Iced Coffee or Iced Espresso for Brunch. 

CIAO, ENJOY, 
Margaux Cintrano


----------

